# NCO Corps a Thing of the Past?



## Marauder06 (Nov 15, 2013)

https://hitthewoodline.squarespace....re-nco-corps-with-contract-provided-personnel

*Army Contemplating Replacing Entire NCO Corps with “Contract Provided” Personnel*


----------



## Brill (Nov 15, 2013)

I sign a new contract each year: does that count?


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 15, 2013)

lindy said:


> I sign a new contract each year: does that count?



CP material!


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 15, 2013)

I hope they use low standards.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 15, 2013)

Low standards are the problem!  That's why the CPs are here to stay.


----------



## reed11b (Nov 15, 2013)

Don't you have something productive to be doing, Sir?
Reed


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 15, 2013)

reed11b said:


> Don't you have something productive to be doing, Sir?
> Reed



What, this thread isn't productive?  Think of the NCOs!


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sir, you realize we (NCOs) just *let *you be an officer, right?


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 15, 2013)

Whoa whoa whoa, what's all this hate for?  You guys should be saving it for the guy who wrote that article.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeah.... I wonder who this mysterious Havok 13 is .  :)


----------



## reed11b (Nov 16, 2013)

What's up with the admins/mods changing their name all the time?
Reed


----------



## goon175 (Nov 16, 2013)

reed11b said:


> What's up with the admins/mods changing their name all the time?
> Reed



We routinely put our lives on the line as moderators/admins, so changing the screen name is just one way to protect ourselves. I'm still waiting on my Shadowspear imminent danger pay...


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 16, 2013)

reed11b said:


> What's up with the admins/mods changing their name all the time?
> Reed



Don't worry bro, we're going to start randomly changing users' names soon too.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 16, 2013)

reed11b said:


> What's up with the admins/mods changing their name all the time?
> Reed



I'm not the mod your looking for.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 16, 2013)

goon175 said:


> We routinely put our lives on the line as moderators/admins, so changing the screen name is just one way to protect ourselves. I'm still waiting on my Shadowspear imminent danger pay...



Even if the Evil Overlord paid the staff, the admins would all embezzle the mods' salaries anyway.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 16, 2013)

You wanna talk about a corrupt "leadership", take a look at the people running this place.  LOL


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 16, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> You wanna talk about a corrupt "leadership", take a look at the people running this place.  LOL



...and the next candidate on my favorite ShadowSpear game show, "Perma-Ban," is...


----------



## Loki (Nov 27, 2013)

Outstanding, great humor! My blood was boiling for a minute, until I read the entire piece.  Man, I would have gotten smoked if I would have posted this and fried up well done. The two hall monitors would have put the boots to me, um all in good fun. Just sayin...

Respectfully


----------



## CDG (Nov 27, 2013)

When reading articles from BSC, always remember to look at the word directly after the ".com/".  If that word is "Satura" it's a satirical piece.  The more you know.....


----------



## Loki (Nov 27, 2013)

CDG said:


> When reading articles from BSC, always remember to look at the word directly after the ".com/".  If that word is "Satura" it's a satirical piece.  The more you know.....



Got me, duped again! A friend of mine sent me a article on the US Army giving Obama a honorary "green beret". Its was in "duffle bag blog". There were guys having heart attacks over that and losing their minds. Humor and wit, sarcasm kills!


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 27, 2013)

IMTT said:


> "duffle bag blog"


Get with the times grandpa!
http://www.duffelblog.com/


----------



## Loki (Nov 27, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Get with the times grandpa!
> http://www.duffelblog.com/


Everytime I read that I have to power down and remember it's sarcasm...


----------

